# Combined test Memorial Day weekend!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok finally got the dressage video uploaded ;-) 





 
Enjoy!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

WOOT WOOT!











Job well done Stefanie!!!!! I am super proud of you and Sandie! Looking great!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks kim!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice job! Which dressage test was that? I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

intro test b
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

